# The quest of finding teal fur...



## kirinafa (Aug 12, 2013)

I am on the search for teal fur. 
Example:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9120857/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5872715/

Its a light teal for the main body and a darker teal for the inside circles. I've looked everywhere.. and the most i can come up with is my current fursuit color, which is a light blue. 

Does teal fur exist?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 12, 2013)

You can try mendels.com. They have several shades of blue in their longer fur selection.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Aug 13, 2013)

that's pretty much baby blue
https://www.fabric.com/buy/0260775/faux-fur-luxury-shag-baby-blue

and for the spots - https://www.fabric.com/buy/ba-402/f...se?cm_vc=756b1813-cbc1-43b3-84bd-29889bf8fb7b


this is teal http://www.wolverineleathers.com/wp-content/uploads//SS13Swatches/01O2/865TealBlueH.jpg


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a similar question. How do fursuit makers get colors that aren't available in fur online? Airbrushing? Dyeing?
Say you want some obscure color for your suit like, say, cerulean (bluer than azure, greener than blue). How would you get that to work? Or would the commissioner have to pick another, more common color, altering their reference? I'm wondering this because I'll be comissioning in the future and my character would use a couple yards of greenish-blue fabric.


----------



## kirinafa (Aug 13, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I have a similar question. How do fursuit makers get colors that aren't available in fur online? Airbrushing? Dyeing?
> Say you want some obscure color for your suit like, say, cerulean (bluer than azure, greener than blue). How would you get that to work? Or would the commissioner have to pick another, more common color, altering their reference? I'm wondering this because I'll be comissioning in the future and my character would use a couple yards of greenish-blue fabric.



Depends on the maker, mine picked just a normal blue. Another airbrushed my spots which looks alittle wrong to my ref:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5872715/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10088931/

I'd just stay in communication with your maker and make sure they are picking your right colors.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm on my iPod now and see the color differently on your ref xP /shrug, unless you're going to dye fur you can't be super picky about the color. Only so many fur colors exist in the same type of fur. People with mint, teal etc. fur are kind of out of luck lol.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 27, 2013)

Pay the price and buy it from overseas.. honestly, or have it custom dyed if you do havea weird strange color fur..

I had to order half a yard of fur from austrailia because no where else carries it, my friends fur came from france, and his is teal.. you pay, but if it's what you want.. thats what you do...


----------

